# Group pictures



## Erythrone (Jan 2, 2014)

Phrag. Evening Blaze ‘Franceville’, Phrag. Jason Fischer. Phrag. Autumn Fire ‘Francevill’, Phrag. Cardinale ‘Liisa’ AM/AOS, Paph. Dazzling World x Major Don, Phrag. Pink Panther ‘Franceville’, Phrag. Silver Rose




Phaiocalanthe Kryptonite ‘Ursula’ AM/AOS, Phaiocalanthe Kryptonite ‘Bloodbath’ HCC/AOS, Phrag. Cahaba Golden Tresses ‘1’, Phrag. Cardinale ‘Liisa’ AM/AOS, Phrag. Cahaba Golden Tresses ‘2’, Paph. Ambition, Phrag. bessea ‘Carlisle’


----------



## MaryPientka (Jan 2, 2014)

Beautiful! What a good idea!


----------



## Hera (Jan 2, 2014)

So pretty! So lucky to have all those in bloom. Good growing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 2, 2014)

Beautiful photos -- frame them for real and hang them on your wall.


----------



## abax (Jan 3, 2014)

Gorgeous flowers and I love the group photo idea.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 3, 2014)

Bravo !!!! Jean


----------



## fibre (Jan 3, 2014)

Two quite nice flower stills!


----------



## phrag guy (Jan 3, 2014)

very nice collection


----------



## Clark (Jan 3, 2014)

Both are lovely, but if I had to choose- #1


----------



## NYEric (Jan 3, 2014)

Very nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Secundino (Jan 3, 2014)

Lovely!
And the winner is: Jason Fisher!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 3, 2014)

Secundino said:


> Lovely!
> Ane the winner is: Jason Fisher!


Nope, Silver Rose! oke:


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 3, 2014)

My favorite is Evening Blaze!


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 3, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Nope, Silver Rose! oke:



Unfortunatly the pouch is still distorted:wink::wink:


----------



## papheteer (Jan 3, 2014)

What a great group! Lots in bloom! You must be proud!


----------



## atlantis (Jan 3, 2014)

Good to know that I won't have to rival for this Pink Panther. 

Great photo family :clap::clap:


----------



## eaborne (Jan 4, 2014)

Spectacular!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 4, 2014)

Erythrone said:


> Unfortunatly the pouch is still distorted:wink::wink:


yes I know that but the color of the bloom and the rarity makes this blooming a winnner. BTW, you can blow the pouch out using a drinking straw.


----------



## Rick (Jan 4, 2014)

That's a massive display:clap::clap:


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 4, 2014)

NYEric said:


> yes I know that but the color of the bloom and the rarity makes this blooming a winnner. BTW, you can blow the pouch out using a drinking straw.



Funny... Maybe I should try and win an AM/AOS....:rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 4, 2014)

Rick said:


> That's a massive display:clap::clap:



Thank you Rick! oke:


----------



## NYEric (Jan 4, 2014)

Funny, when you search Silver Rose here you mostly find flavum ones.


----------



## paphreek (Jan 5, 2014)

Very beautiful collections from a superior grower!:clap:


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 5, 2014)

paphreek said:


> Very beautiful collections from a superior grower!:clap:




Many thanks!!!


----------

